# Boy or girl?



## lmarie7

Both scan pictures, any guesses welcome &#128591;&#127996; 
Im useless with these pictures &#128584;
Thank you all in advance &#128522;


----------



## UniqueBeauty

I'm guessing :pink:


----------



## Bevziibubble

:pink:


----------



## krissie328

Another girl vote.


----------



## lmarie7

Would love some more views 
&#128153;&#128156;


----------



## lmarie7

Please more guesses Im loving these girl guesses as I already have 4 boys but as long as healthy and Im happy that Im blessed with another x


----------



## Foreign Chick

What's the exact gestation? I don't guess by skull but not sure if there is a whole nub captured in you 1st image, therefore a very weak :blue: guess, hope that I'm wrong however. Sending you tons of pink vibes xx


----------



## lmarie7

Bottom picture I was 11+5
Top I was 10 weeks, my boys really want a little girl, although I have explained you cant choose &#128514;&#128586; xx


----------



## 6lilpigs

I was going to ask about gestation also:) Baby looks alittle too young for a nub guess atm as the nub is still changing, good luck for a pinky!!


----------



## PariB

Think this baby looks very girly x


----------



## Foreign Chick

Ok, I was guessing based on nub in top pic. At 10 weeks it's totally 50/50 revoking my weak blue guess! ;)

Again fingers crossed for :pink:

xx


----------



## lmarie7

Booked an early scan for Tuesday 5th will update- 
Any more guesses in the meantime &#128556;&#129303;


----------



## Bevziibubble

Good luck for finding out :)


----------



## glong88

Can't wait to see xx


----------



## Sassababy25

girl


----------

